# E8 Noses Loco-wacky!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got two E-8 noses from Rex at Marty's, had a wacky idea- as usual.Not all parts were there, had to make the bottom part and 
interiors along with some windows on the gray one. 









So, I put them together:









And, once all trimmed up I painted them. Using a USA motor block for power.








Angle Shot, waiting for lettering now.









Yeah, I'm crazy, but having fun! Blame REX!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Another PM-PY.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Well, at least you're not taking life seriously! 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang yo!

That's pretty cool. It almost reminds me of a New Haven EP-4:
http://www.tsfr.org/~efbrazil/v8_nh_30.html

You just need a pantograph for the top...

Can't call it a "little Joe" but you could call it a "Baby Jerry"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

A reborn again egg liner. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I say" E-8liner" match to the eggliner. Very nice jerry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's cool, Jerry! Kind of a diesel cousin to some of Vic's loco kitbashs!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Now, that's really nifty, Jerry.

Les


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

You're going to make some Australian scratch his head a bit: 

http://locopage.railpage.org.au/photos/A81_Bairnsdale_1991-03-29.jpg 

-Kurt


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd call it a Senior Chief...and paint it like a Super Chief. E8s are good folk...so were the engines.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jerry,*
* Very interesting. Blamed me for that one, Well I am thinking of parting out the full size one. So that would give you a chance to make another one, only biger. Thanks Rex*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just what we need for those R1 curves. Add 10 pounds of weight and pull 40 cars!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's OK, Jerry. Really using your imagination to the fullest. I like it. A great UP locomotive.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Sheeee-ooot! that is just awesome!!!! 

I didnt know know E noses were avalaible after market


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Noses are not available on the market, just from guys that chop them off! I do have fun with this hobby, taking on a big serious build next though. Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always take one cab nose and combine it with 1/2 of an Eggliner to have a whole passenger train, from the locomotive cab to the rear windows of the observation car, all on one truck.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Give it a pantograph and letter it for the South Shore


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jerry and all,
Here is a picture of the full extended version. The real E-88 AA. Mite not see it again, I am going to part it out and sell it off as parts or the whole body. Thanks Rex*


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 12/07/2008 9:44 PM
*Jerry and all,
Here is a picture of the full extended version. The real E-88 AA. Mite not see it again, I am going to part it out and sell it off as parts or the whole body. Thanks Rex*


My god - with that center door removed and a couple of scale feet whacked off between the portholes, it would be a dead-ringer for a Victorian Railways B-class.










http://locopage.railpage.org.au/vline/b.html 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victorian_Railways_B_class_(diesel)

-Kurt


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, intresting idea, but where does the prime mover go ??? 
I wish I had the time to make it, but the GN had a Electric loco that was involed in a wreck and was rebuilt with 2 FT noses on either end. 
Wish I had a pic. to post of it. The loco number was 5011, that I dod remember. It would be fun to sit down and build the loco, electric cantry(sp?) and all then use it as a "booster unit" on a train. It was sooo unique and one of a kind - I seem to be good at building such things  

Rocky


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 12/08/2008 6:14 AM
Wow, intresting idea, but where does the prime mover go ??? 
I wish I had the time to make it, but the GN had a Electric loco that was involed in a wreck and was rebuilt with 2 FT noses on either end. 
Wish I had a pic. to post of it. The loco number was 5011, that I dod remember. It would be fun to sit down and build the loco, electric cantry(sp?) and all then use it as a "booster unit" on a train. It was sooo unique and one of a kind - I seem to be good at building such things " 

Rocky

This look familiar? 










Also: http://www.gngoat.org/mpc_vv05.jpg 
Looks as if it was rebuilt over the chassis of one of the GN Y1 boxcab electrics. 

Later photo shows it with outboard-bearing trailing/leading trucks. It looks manageable w/a pair of E cabs, two GG-1 power trucks, and a pair of leading trucks from an Aristo Rogers - provided they scale out correctly. 
-Kurt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's strange!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there is a challenge for ya Jerry. Later RJD


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/08/2008 9:50 AM
Now there is a challenge for ya Jerry. Later RJD

****, if I had the money (and was not tied up with James) I'd tackle it right now if someone were to offer me those noses...I already have the Aristo trailing trucks. As for someone parting out an LGB GG1...









-Kurt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kurt: Talk to Rex he is parting out some more E units. Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one Kurt  
I remeber back years ago I had the chance to buy one that was an HO brass model, painted and I passed it up /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif But way back then $300 was alot of $$$ to spend on a loco when I modeled HO. Now $300 is about average for a plastic model in G scale. SO I guess I grew older and the price of my toys grew as well  

Rocky


----------

